# Save BIOS crash.



## Derek12 (Feb 17, 2014)

When I try to save my card's BIOS the computer freezes for a few seconds then reboots!


GPUZ 0.7.7
HD 5450
Windows 8.1
Catalyst 13.12


----------



## DRDNA (Feb 17, 2014)

Did you run the program as an Admin?


----------



## Derek12 (Feb 17, 2014)

Yep, as UAC prompt appear before opening it.

-----

Now it happened once by just opening GPUZ. It froze in the splash screen and rebooted.

PD:  It seems to be a "invisible" BSOD as some dump files are created and viewed in BlueScreenView and a message appears after reboot.


----------



## Blín D'ñero (Feb 17, 2014)

Maybe a Win 8.1 thing?
Did not happen here on Win 7 x64, when saving to file VGA BIOS 5870 here... it went flawless.

GPUZ 0.7.7
HD 5870
Windows 7 x64 SP1
Catalyst 13.12


----------



## Derek12 (Feb 18, 2014)

Probabily.

Anyone with Windows 8.1, an AMD video card and Catalyst 13.12?
Wizzard is it a known issue?


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 18, 2014)

Not a known issue. The crash suggests that the AMD driver crashed the system.

Does this happen every time?


----------



## Derek12 (Feb 18, 2014)

W1zzard said:


> Not a known issue. The crash suggests that the AMD driver crashed the system.
> 
> Does this happen every time?



When I try to save BIOS, yes, it happened everytime (I will try it more just in case).

More rarely, it happens by just opening it, it happens in, maybe 1/10 tries, when it doesn't, GPUZ seems to work fine (sensors, detection and such).


----------



## W1zzard (Feb 18, 2014)

Do you have any other monitoring programs running ? Only one graphics card?


----------



## Derek12 (Feb 18, 2014)

W1zzard said:


> Do you have any other monitoring programs running ? Only one graphics card?


No I don't. Yes I have only one GPU (well I have the onboard but it's disabled) I am running VIA Audio, Intel Rapid Storage, EPSON  and AMD Catalyst.
I will upload more dumps, one of them points to *ACPI.sys* and another to *storport.sys*, all are *SYSTEM_THREAD_EXCEPTION_NOT_HANDLED*


----------



## Detection (May 6, 2014)

Same problem here, Win 8.1 update 1 x64 - instant blackscreen when clicking "Save BIOS" - don't think the machine crashes, but display driver definitely does

Anyone find a solution yet ?

CCC 14.4 WHQL - R9 290


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 4, 2014)

Still not fixed in 0.7.9 lol


----------



## Derek12 (Sep 4, 2014)

Detection said:


> Same problem here, Win 8.1 update 1 x64 - instant blackscreen when clicking "Save BIOS" - don't think the machine crashes, but display driver definitely does
> 
> Anyone find a solution yet ?
> 
> CCC 14.4 WHQL - R9 290


In my case it crashes, it freezes for a while then reboots, and Windows says it ran into a problem, no visible BSOD though. Dumps were attached here.
*However, ATI Winflash can extract the BIOS just fine.*
It also happens by simply opening it, roughly 1 of 20 executions.


----------



## Detection (Oct 23, 2014)

Just did it to me too, 8.1 update 1 x64 - latest GPUz - 295X2

Weirdly it worked fine on one BIOS a few days back, today on the 2nd BIOS same crash as I normally get - been doing it for many versions of GPUz


----------



## Derek12 (Nov 15, 2014)

It still isn't fixed as of 0.8.0 

But now I have a GT610 and it is fine there, anyway it should be fixed for HD5450 and possibly others' users (as the above one).


----------



## flmatter (Nov 15, 2014)

R9 280X in xfire with Win8.1 Pro no issues saving bios with gpu-z 8.0 and latest drivers from ATI.  full system specs listed


----------

